#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Usar cabo UTP 100mts para levar energia para fonte de 12V em câmera de segurança é possível?

## ccbsumare

Olá Pessoal, tenho uma dúvida tenho duas câmeras de segurança AHD-M que ficam em torno de 70 a 80 metros é possível usar o cabo UTP com kit Balun e conector P4 macho e Fêmea no mesmo cabo UTP?

OBS: as fontes ficam no Filtro de linha próximo ao DVR (+ ou - 80 metros)

Abraço

----------


## alexrock

Resposta curta: não. Mandando tensão maior (tipo 24v) pode ser que compense as perdas, mas só testando. Agora AHD via balun acho difícil.

Enviado de meu GT-I9070 usando Tapatalk

----------


## junior.corazza

Em 100mts de.utp seus.12v chegarao 5v

Enviado via SM-G920I usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ronei10

Sim eh possivel. Desde que use fonte propria pra isso. Existe fonte de 12v 10A no mercado propria pra funcionar nessa distancia.

----------


## ronei10

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...a-led-cftv-_JM

----------


## ronei10

Eu uso uma desta em uma distancia de 89 metros

----------


## Ravano

Já considerou utilizar algo tipo o PVT da GIGA para isso? Não sou muito fã de balun e nem da GIGA, mas acabei utilizando um destes em uma instalação, e das 16 câmeras, 3 estão acima dos 100m de distancia, funcionou perfeitamente ( fora que ficou bem organizado o cabeamento perto do DVR ). Outra coisa que gostei foi fato de não ser balun parafusado, você crimpa o cabo UTP normalmente e pluga ele no balun ( para garantir que não fosse entrar água, pois são câmeras externas, além da caixa de proteção para os conectores eu isolei eles com Isolante liquida de bisnaga ).

Espero ter ajudado.

PVT Giga
http://www.gigasecurity.com.br/produ...izador-pvt.php

Isolante Liquida de uso Externo
http://www.lojadomecanico.com.br/pro...1-quimatic-bp1

----------


## chocobama

> Sim eh possivel. Desde que use fonte propria pra isso. Existe fonte de 12v 10A no mercado propria pra funcionar nessa distancia.


A fonte poderia ter 1000A a tensão irá cair da mesma forma.
o Cabo UTP não foi especificado para isso. Em sistema de maior distância, em geral se utiliza uma tensão maior como 48V.
É melhor partir para soluções testadas, como as apresentadas pelos amigos.

----------


## MDdantas

O que importa é a amperagem. Caso você utilize uma fonte de 12v - 2A, o que irá influenciar será a corrente (amperagem), e que deverá chegar 1A ou menos.

Existem soluções no mercado com fontes apropriadas para atender cabos de 100M. Utilize uma fonte de 10A que deverá resolver seu problema, mas vale salientar, depende também da quantidade da câmeras que terá o seu projeto.

----------


## ronei10

http://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/M...a-led-cftv-_JM

----------


## ronei10

Pode comprar que funciona. Certeza absoluta. Nao sou dessa area de segurança, mas vc pode pesquisar que todos vao dizer o mesmo.

----------


## VJDvalter

Caro ronei10, você indica a fonte de 12v 10a para ligar uma camera a uma distância de 100m. E para ligar um roteador wireless também em 100m posso usar a fonte de 12v 1a? A fonte original do Roteador é de 12v 0,5a. Depois de percorrido os 100m do cabo de rede vai chegar na outr ponta 12v 0,5a?

----------


## ccbsumare

Esta fonte é para uma unica Câmera, no caso irei usar o Cabo UTP para duas câmeras, neste caso seria duas Fontes?

Vejo muito falar que não é recomendado usar Cabo UTP para conectar Câmera e fonte no mesmo cabo, qual é o problema?

----------


## ronei10

Sem problemas pode usar.

----------


## hugomatosk

Sim e possível vc levar energia pelo utp je existe uma solução que vc leva a energia pelo utp e no local que vc vai instalar as câmeras você puxa um cabo coaxial até as câmeras 

Enviado via SM-E700M usando UnderLinux App

----------

